# 6 cylinder engine in line



## gg89220 (Feb 2, 2018)

hello
engine after plans randall cox


----------



## Herbiev (Feb 2, 2018)

I'll be following along. Looks great


----------



## gg89220 (Feb 6, 2018)

hello
crankshaft,rods,rocker arm,valves,valves guide,rocker perch


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Feb 6, 2018)

Thats a lot of work right there. Very Nice.


----------



## gg89220 (Feb 10, 2018)

hello
cylinder machining


----------



## gg89220 (Feb 11, 2018)

hello
piston machining, assembly


----------



## gg89220 (Feb 16, 2018)

hello
machining of cylinder heads


----------



## gg89220 (Feb 22, 2018)

hello
realization of the carburettor


----------



## gg89220 (Feb 27, 2018)

hello
the ignition system


----------



## johnmcc69 (Feb 28, 2018)

That's some nice work there.

 John


----------



## gg89220 (Mar 9, 2018)

hello
finished engine


----------



## Johno1958 (Mar 9, 2018)

That is going to be a fascinating engine to watch .Great job.
Cheers
John


----------



## Herbiev (Mar 9, 2018)

Magnificent engine. Well done


----------



## Cogsy (Mar 10, 2018)

Great job. Standing by for the video!


----------



## michael-au (Mar 10, 2018)

Good work , looks fantastic


----------



## johnmcc69 (Mar 10, 2018)

That turned out beautifully, a real nice job on it!

 Are the drawings available anywhere for free? Or are they only in the magazine? I'd like to create a 3D CAD model of it for fun.

 John


----------



## gg89220 (Mar 10, 2018)

hello
the video
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ShbLZI6Azdshttp://


----------



## gg89220 (Mar 10, 2018)

hello
the video,engine finished
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ShbLZI6Azds[/ame]


----------



## gg89220 (Mar 10, 2018)

the plans are in magazines 1 and 2 modelenginebuilder


----------



## driller1432 (Mar 11, 2018)

Very nice sir, I like the unusual distributer


----------



## ShopShoe (Mar 12, 2018)

Very Nice. Lots of moving and spinning parts to watch. Starts right up.

Congratulations.

Thank You for posting.

--ShopShoe


----------



## mikelkie (Mar 21, 2018)

Real good and skillfull work, well done!


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Mar 31, 2018)

Lovely work. Engine looks and runs excellent. I like your innovative air cooling system.---Brian


----------



## Johno1958 (Mar 31, 2018)

Open cranks so good to watch, congrats.
John


----------

